
Reddit Advertising: Results of a 1-Week Campaign - tyler-b
http://blogwriterswanted.com/reddit-advertising-1-week-campaign/
======
grimtrigger
Not sure if this problem is fixed, but Reddit requires each day of the
campaign to have the same numbner of impressions.

So if monday has 100 impressions available, tuesday has 100 impressions
available, but wednesday has only 1 impression available... then a Monday-
Tuesday-Wednesday campaign can only be for 3 impressions. A shorter campaign
(Monday-Tuesday) will give you access to 200 impressions.

The "0 impression" number in your post might be because one day out of that
huge timeframe is completely bought out.

~~~
boredinballard
Yup, I had this same issue before. Changing my campaign dates around would
allow me to do a campaign. Sometimes I would have to start the campaign a
couple weeks out.

------
quaffapint
At least he was doing the smart thing and not trying to directly sell to
reddit users. Not that reddit users don't buy stuff, but they're no on reddit
looking to do so. It takes much less effort (and no going to find your wallet)
to sign up for an email list. I always find it amazing that people are shocked
and annoyed at the advertising platform when they didn't direct sell 1,000
copies of their software on their twitter advertising campaign.

With sites like this and twitter, etc, don't direct sell - sign them up for
lists and do the occasional sales pitch in your emails.

~~~
shiftpgdn
That CTR is still ridiculously small. I feel like ads on Reddit are beyond
useless due to the cynicism of the user base + the high prevalence of adblock.

~~~
VLM
"the high prevalence of adblock"

I didn't know reddit had ads until this HN story. Interesting.

~~~
freehunter
The only ads I see on reddit (outside of AMA and some fairly suspiciously-
timed posts about a certain brand that happens to be releasing a new product)
are either at the top of the page as a sponsored post, or ones at the side
about some ridiculous Lambeosaurus or "instead of an ad, here's a penguin".

Seriously, what's the deal with how much advertising they do for /r/dinosaurs?
Am I the only one seeing this?

------
tehwebguy
I've been advertising my League of Legends convention on reddit for a few
weeks using the League related subreddits (leagueoflegends, leagueofmemes,
loleventvods, leagueoflegendsmeta)

The result? The CPM is low and the CPC has hovered between $0.09 and $0.20,
but so far reddit ads have accounted for 0 of our sales (out of a few hundred
tickets so far). Location targeting would be amazing, but you can't target a
subreddit and a location at the same time.

Our ads will steadily change to increase the sense of urgency as the date
approaches (X days left, Y tickets left), it will be interesting to see how it
plays out.

~~~
Nowyouknow
Target a location subreddit? For example /r/chicago. Or are you looking to
target redditors that are subscribed to overlapping subreddits? So
/r/technology + /r/chicago?

~~~
tehwebguy
Yeah, targeting the cross-section would be ideal. I will try Los Angeles and
surrounding subreddits as well (the event is in Burbank).

Organic search has made up about 50% of our sales, direct and social 40%, with
Facebook ads making up the remaining 10% and all of our paid conversions.

Most of our campaigns have been short and cheap ($10), check out some screens
in one of my other replies.

------
cm2012
I find that any useful subreddit always its inventory bought out - and its a
pretty small amount of inventory available in the first place.

~~~
tyler-b
Someone on Twitter made a similar comment and asked the reddit ads team if
they would ever consider implementing any type of bidding system (I don't
think they've responded).

~~~
cm2012
Yeah, I asked personally and they told me the same thing. I also subscribe to
the subreddits I would advertise on, and see any ads related to the category
maybe 1/500th of the time (I don't use adblock). I've never seen it on the
subreddit itself, which has over 20,000 subscribers.

------
kevando
Does anyone have insight whether creating Reddit ads can hurt your chances of
trending as an organic post?

~~~
jedberg
They have no relation to each other.

------
taylorbuley
The "insufficient inventory" issue is one I see a lot in Google's DFP as well.
Not a large enough `n` for inventory prediction, I suppose.

